# First time pregnant mouse keeper :-)



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have recently got some mice to breed for my Reptiles (they will be culled humanely) and one of my females is now noticealy pregnant and ius sitting at the food bowl eating like a nutter. Im like a kid at christmas, :lol: . This is my first time breeding rodents (I have kept hamsters and I have pet Dumbo Rats) so I thought I would post here how happy i am.

Iv had lots of help from this forum btw, thanks everyone.

Bill


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

congrats, I hope everything will go well


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thank you, so do I


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

It can be so exciting waiting for a litter. hope all goes well for you.


----------



## bw89 (Jul 26, 2011)

PPVallhunds said:


> It can be so exciting waiting for a litter. hope all goes well for you.


Thankyou very much


----------

